# Tactical EMT gear suggestions?



## gm34934 (Apr 28, 2011)

I just completed a EMT-Basic course and the Tactical supplemental. I was issued a standard BLS jump bag from Galls. *Any suggestions on gear I should seek on my own?*


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 28, 2011)

Shouldn't your agency be providing you that gear, or at least provide you a list of what you should have?


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 28, 2011)

gm34934 said:


> I just completed a EMT-Basic course and the Tactical supplemental. I was issued a standard BLS jump bag from Galls. *Any suggestions on gear I should seek on my own?*



So, you took the class, but you're not with a PD yet? 

What gear are you talking about?


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 28, 2011)

My husband is in the middle of setting up a tactical medic program at his department.  The gear was about a thousand bucks per person...what's your price range for this shelf-sitting, dust-collecting gear?

Has anyone ever actually done any EMS as a tactical medic in a non-military application?  I've never heard of it.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 28, 2011)

They exist for sure. I've played victim/offender for them and also have seen them on actual SWAT calls out here. I'm pretty sure most of the patients I've heard of them treat here were DOAs though.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 28, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> They exist for sure. I've played victim/offender for them and also have seen them on actual SWAT calls out here. I'm pretty sure most of the patients I've heard of them treat here were DOAs though.



Yep. Palm Springs International School for Tactical Medicine.

Talk to some of the people you work with and see what they bought themselves.


----------



## gm34934 (Apr 28, 2011)

My dept provided the basic bls. My agency is strapped for cash. The list of suggested items was very basic. Im hoping to get some extra pointers.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 28, 2011)

gm34934 said:


> My dept provided the basic bls. My agency is strapped for cash. The list of suggested items was very basic. Im hoping to get some extra pointers.



What is your position on the tactical team?  What type of tactical gear do the other members wear/use?


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 28, 2011)

*Go find a "tactical medic" who has verifiably worked and seen pts.*

An Army or Marine (Navy) medic cold tell you stuff for rapid treatment for GSW etc., but a real stateside "tactical medic" can tell you more about what is really needed and used. I would think that they will not send you in until the scene is safe, so either you just need basic stuff, or you will be jumped/ambushed and be too busy keeping your hiner alive to be treating anyone else. Only special medical item I would suggest is maybe a KED SLED or similar device to quick grab and go while maintaining a low profile,, and your dept. should furnish...in fact, going private on equip is probably a dept no-no.


----------



## Luno (Apr 29, 2011)

*Hmmmm....*



abckidsmom said:


> My husband is in the middle of setting up a tactical medic program at his department.  The gear was about a thousand bucks per person...what's your price range for this shelf-sitting, dust-collecting gear?
> 
> Has anyone ever actually done any EMS as a tactical medic in a non-military application?  I've never heard of it.



wait, so your husband is setting up a tac-med program, but you've never heard of it...   Besides, if you can pick up the gear for 1k/person, that's pretty cheap, my plates were about that much, each.

Ok, gm34934, haven't been on an entry in a couple of years, and not talking about the actual armor or weapons, but as far as soft gear, I'm a little preferential to Tactical Tailor, since there here, and I just run down there, and they fix/alter/change it to whatever I might need.  I have a combination panel/plate carrier, with molle/malice loops, various pouches, rifle mag, pistol mag, medical roll, radio harness on my back, single point quick release sling, then dropleg holster right and additional drop rig on my left.  Be prepared to spend a lot of money if your department won't reimburse, because some things seem like great ideas, but when you actually get out and training with them, they suck.  And as far as the tac-med side, think 20 min life sustainment, immediate treatment, and you can cut a lot of weight by having each member carry an IFAK, or some thing like it.  If you're on the entry team, think small, if you're on a back up team (entry after the assault, or if every thing goes wrong) consider a pack.  Any questions, feel free to pm me -luno


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 29, 2011)

Luno said:


> wait, so your husband is setting up a tac-med program, but you've never heard of it...   Besides, if you can pick up the gear for 1k/person, that's pretty cheap, my plates were about that much, each.



Not the clearest communication I've ever done.  I meant- I've seen lots of tactical medic positions in law enforcement, but I've not seen any medic actually do anything to justify the thousands of dollars I see departments pouring into gear.  That may just be my bias, but it seems like a waste of money and training time, when the cops or SWAT could just bring the patients out to the regular EMS units.


----------



## Luno (Apr 29, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Not the clearest communication I've ever done.  I meant- I've seen lots of tactical medic positions in law enforcement, but I've not seen any medic actually do anything to justify the thousands of dollars I see departments pouring into gear.  That may just be my bias, but it seems like a waste of money and training time, when the cops or SWAT could just bring the patients out to the regular EMS units.



Hmmm, maybe I'm just not understanding the communication... A tactical medic in the ideal sense of the word isn't some kind of add on to the team, it's a team member with an added proficiency... Most of the time it's an on-call position, depending on the team, and isn't something that there are thousands of dollars dumped into, all there is, is a basic swat team member load out, with a few added pieces of gear.  Not a huge expense to bring an additional proficiency to a team.  Tactical medics are for all essential purposes SWAT team members that sometimes just keep working after the bullets stop flying.  If they are dumping epic amounts of money into a "tactical medic program" then it's funds mismanagement, and an epic misunderstanding of what their program should be focused on.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 30, 2011)

*I'm starting a thread about this. Stay tuned for another epic misunderstanding.*

..........:wacko:.........


----------



## gm34934 (Apr 30, 2011)

*Medical items*

Luno,
Thanks for heads up. I like the concept of life saving techniques and equip for 20 mins. That is very realistic! As far as the tactical gear I'm good. I'm using all my issued stuff. 

My Dept. issued me a 5.11 ALS 84 Responder back pack to carry during crime suppression patrol. What medical items do you carry in your jump bag?

I work for LAPD in California. Thanks ahead of time.

GM


----------



## rwik123 (Apr 30, 2011)

gm34934 said:


> Luno,
> Thanks for heads up. I like the concept of life saving techniques and equip for 20 mins. That is very realistic! As far as the tactical gear I'm good. I'm using all my issued stuff.
> 
> My Dept. issued me a 5.11 ALS 84 Responder back pack to carry during crime suppression patrol. What medical items do you carry in your jump bag?
> ...



I dont carry a jump bag with me..but your your purposes of a cop you should focus on gsw trauma


heres an army medic aid bag i found with contents

http://www.zombiehunters.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=69937

you can use this as a bench mark..obviously you are lacking many of a medics skills so you wouldnt include any decompression needles, iv kits, advanced airways ect

-multiple CAT type TQs are nice..also theres the cheaper SWAT TQ
-lots of kerlex/packed gauze 
-possibly some type of hemostatic agent such as the new quickclot gauze or hemcon
-npa's
-various dressings such as israelis and pressure dressings

or you could call it a day and buy a blowout kit like this.......http://www.itstactical.com/its-tactical-store/#ETA


----------



## mycrofft (May 1, 2011)

*IS anyone here an actual rootin' tootin' TACMED?*

...and actually see patients?

Army Rangers had the idea, everyone has an augmented "buddy care" training level, and one member gets extra training and humps extra gear. The alternative is the humble, heroic, unarmed medic who would be sitting on his or her hands most of his or her career waiting for that one in a thousand opportunity to crawl under fire to slap dressings on wojnded innnocents.

Oh, wait, that's WW I...


----------



## Bon-Tech (May 15, 2011)

These guys have just about everything you'll need and the prices are pretty reasonable. Lots of good info in their site as well:



https://www.tacmedsolutions.com/store/index.php


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 15, 2011)

Bon-Tech said:


> https://www.tacmedsolutions.com/store/index.php



Tourniquet Ankle Holster!! Why didn't anyone tell me these existed I'm ordering two immediately one for each ankle!


----------



## cOmpressor (May 15, 2011)

^ Says "page not found"?


----------

